# Any one know Brad Luby



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

We are looking for Brad Luby for a San Marcos reunion. Anyone know where he is?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=137869

Maybe the same guy that started the above thread.?

Send him a PM.

Kelly


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

kdubya said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=137869
> 
> Maybe the same guy that started the above thread.?
> 
> ...


 I tried that. I believe it is probably him because I think the birthday matches up. If he saw our screen name he would know exactly who we are?


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Hey Brad Luby where are you?


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Hey.......wanna "Hook"up?:goldfish:


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I've got some contact #s from back in "03" for Brad Luby in San Antonio if it might be the same one. Give me a call if it sound right, 210-341-2391---Paul Blackmon


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

*Brad Luby*

Are you talking about Brad Luby from Humble, Texas
Lived in San Marcos, Tx...late '80's?????????????? :goldfish:


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Redfish Babe said:


> Are you talking about Brad Luby from Humble, Texas
> Lived in San Marcos, Tx...late '80's?????????????? :goldfish:


Yes that is him. He worked at the Tavern across from Grins.
Do you know him?


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Is this Tiffini!


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

I don't even know who the man is.....but the anticipation is killing me


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

if he worked at the tavern he served many a beers to me


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Dude's looking for some guy and gettin' hit on by some girl.

This is an interesting thread.

Maybe the Today Show can do a spot, "Where in the world, where in the world is Brad Luby".


Kelly


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

OMG!!! That is him.....he has been missing from our group of friends for about 2 years.
He was fishing with a guy named "yarotsky" for a while, but after that we have not seen him??? 
Please keep me posted!
I had a # for him in Humble, but is no longer working :0(


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I could be Brad Luby for the right money


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

iwant2fish said:


> if he worked at the tavern he served many a beers to me


Do I know you?


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I Do! That's my Dad!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

could i get a louanne plate to go?


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

What a small world! We are bound to be able to find the elusive Brad Luby now!:bounce:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Redfish Babe said:


> OMG!!! That is him.....he has been missing from our group of friends for about 2 years.
> He was fishing with a guy named "yarotsky" for a while, but after that we have not seen him???
> Please keep me posted!
> I had a # for him in Humble, but is no longer working :0(


Don't ever go fishing with a name like "Yarotsky".
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
you may not ever come back....This thread is proof!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Do you want Fries with that?


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

scwine said:


> Don't ever go fishing with a name like "Yarotsky".
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Anyone know Yarotsky?


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

i used to go there when it first opened back in 83? if that is the correct year. it was the starting point before going to struts. that was a great bar.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Oh WOW!
So you know Ben and Andy?


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

:biggrin: STRUTS!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

iwant2fish said:


> i used to go there when it first opened back in 83? if that is the correct year. it was the starting point before going to struts. that was a great bar.


I remember going to struts in 86 just before it closed.


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Redfish Babe said:


> :biggrin: STRUTS!!!! hahahahaha


Struts was cool they played Techno Dance music..
Alot of Frats


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone want to meet over at " The Coast " tonight for .25 pitchers,then we can hit the tavern and sweat our arsses of up stairs throwing darts. Man, I need some breadsticks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

:dance: Yeah!!!! Remember wearing "White" so the guys would see you first????!!!!!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

OMG! "The Coast" that is funny too!

I worked at the Tavern...86-88ish... I almost took a dart to the eyball many times delivering cold beer to your arsss...


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

sorry for the typo's...just laughing so hard!


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

or doing your wash next door, in between spin cycles getting a beer or was it a mind eraser?


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

OMG!!! That's it! Or you could get a Tattoo in the back!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Dang, I havent seen Brad since Ben and Andy still owned it.. but I did see Spermy at Chilympiad, the last year they had it.. Oh, The last call bell.... Spent many nights at the tavern.... I'll make some calls and see if anyone has heard from Brad.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Wow, Bret...Thank you! Let us know!
Spermy....gawd, I haven't that about that in a good while!


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

or go to jorge's for a marg.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

*OMG!!!!*
I loved that place, haha what great memories....
how about some "nut's and bolts" @ Peppers??


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

You should see Herbert's, they have added a waiting area! FANCY!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I drove through SM on tueday and peppers is now Saltgrass steakhouse..


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

kdubya said:


> Dude's looking for some guy and gettin' hit on by some girl.
> 
> This is an interesting thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

1990


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Thats Brad from around 1989/1990 when he worked at the Tavern.


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Still Looking for Brad.. The Brad from San Antonio was not him.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

wanna "hook up?"


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Tav Box 8, that is......... so glad I know you!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Any bite's on Brad??


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Nothing...We are swimming in circles!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Finally someone mentioned a place I am familiar with. I guess I left SM before all you got there.



Redfish Babe said:


> You should see Herbert's, they have added a waiting area! FANCY!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, Herbert's is still there, same family still running it! They serve Margarita's now...can you believe that?


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Tavern was fun. Fell on my face once upon a time. Ya'll ever party out at Little Arkansas near the switch back?


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

What's a Shrimp Boil?


----------



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

Struts was ok, but Animal House Rocked. The Coast was Bigger than Dallas before it was the Coast.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

*little Ark.*



galvetraz said:


> Tavern was fun. Fell on my face once upon a time. Ya'll ever party out at Little Arkansas near the switch back?


Yeah, we hung out there till someone bought it from that old lady.. Little Ark was a cool place to hang out. They repaved the switchback road and its not as cool as it used to be.. We still gather at university camp once a year for a blow out..


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Cardi's on Richmond baby!


Kelly


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Univ. Camp is sweet, we use to mountain bike the area on a regular basis. We'd ride out from the ranch. Had some nice pools to cool down in.



Bret said:


> Yeah, we hung out there till someone bought it from that old lady.. Little Ark was a cool place to hang out. They repaved the switchback road and its not as cool as it used to be.. We still gather at university camp once a year for a blow out..


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Yep
I grew up in Wimberley and still live there... LIL ARK (parts) have been sold off, sad :0( 
Nice area


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

TavernBOX8 said:


> What's a Shrimp Boil?


What??? You from New York, or what?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That Kevin Costner / Clint Eastwood movie with the little kid dressed as Casper was filmed at Lil Ark . That place was cool, the waterfall/spring pool a little up river was awesome. rs


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

yep
A beautiful spot


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Youz Gotta problem wit dat!


Redfish Babe said:


> What??? You from New York, or what?


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

TavernBOX8 said:


> Youz Gotta problem wit dat!


Boy, nothing scares me more than when some Yankee throws out a NY 
accent!!:wink: 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=163396


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Found some pictures from a camping trip at Lil Ark from early 90's. Everybody looked so young back then, what happened? rs


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

New York City?



KoolAU79 said:


> Boy, nothing scares me more than when some Yankee throws out a NY
> accent!!:wink:
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=163396


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

SO, anybody seen Brad Luby?

Anyone been to Estes Flats in the last month or so?
I'll be there in a week!


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Redfish Babe said:


> SO, anybody seen Brad Luby?
> 
> Anyone been to Estes Flats in the last month or so?
> I'll be there in a week!


What happened!
I thought we were still looking for Brad.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Is this the guy yall are looking for? http://www.whitepages.com/search/FindPerson?extra_listing=mixed&form_mode=opt_b&post_back=1&firstname_begins_with=1&firstname=Bradley&name=Luby&street=&city_zip=&state_id=TX&localtime=survey


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Tate said:


> Is this the guy yall are looking for? http://www.whitepages.com/search/FindPerson?extra_listing=mixed&form_mode=opt_b&post_back=1&firstname_begins_with=1&firstname=Bradley&name=Luby&street=&city_zip=&state_id=TX&localtime=survey


Geez, I hope that is finally him. < crosses fingers >

Kelly


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I think that is a very nice older lady who I have called, but I will try again!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

lookie here my NY friend!
You knew I was going to Port A next week, don't be a HATE-ER.



TavernBOX8 said:


> What happened!
> I thought we were still looking for Brad.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

You are funny
Thanks!!



kdubya said:


> Geez, I hope that is finally him. < crosses fingers >
> 
> Kelly


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Tate said:


> Is this the guy yall are looking for? http://www.whitepages.com/search/FindPerson?extra_listing=mixed&form_mode=opt_b&post_back=1&firstname_begins_with=1&firstname=Bradley&name=Luby&street=&city_zip=&state_id=TX&localtime=survey


No Brad's in that Luby Family..


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

I worked with Brad at the Tav in the early 90's tending bar w/him. Still talk to Dave(spermy all grown up) and Patty. Last I heard of Brad was in the steel business, but thats been years. Still keep in touch with some of the old regs as well.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

WEll....that's him! If you know anyone who you think might know him now, please conatct! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Hope you all have a great weekend!
even you NY!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Hey, your girls are cute, twins??



kdubya said:


> Geez, I hope that is finally him. < crosses fingers >
> 
> Kelly


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Redfish Babe said:


> Hey, your girls are cute, twins??


Yes they are. Thank you. 8 years old next week.

BTW, I did some research for ya'll and found 2 Brad Lubys in Texas. One in San Antonio, which looks nothing like the guy in the previously posted pic, the other was born in 1988 who obviously doesnt look like him either.

Moved out of state maybe..??

Kelly


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Weird but funny thread.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Weird but funny thread.


Yes, it is. We may find Jimmy Hoffa before we find Brad Luby. LOL

Kelly


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen a thread that had Spermy and Luby all over it.

Just what kind of friends are these?? LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i thought brad luby had joined the peace corps and was living in uraguay.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

kdubya said:


> Cardi's on Richmond baby!
> 
> Kelly


I used to hang out there with my cousin when he played for the astros.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> I used to hang out there with my cousin when he played for the astros.


rusty staub?


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I think he is in Humble or close to that area....with an unlisted phone. It sucks, I know he's close and I hate for him to miss the reunion.
How funny will it be one day when he reads all of this!!
Thanks for your help!



kdubya said:


> Yes they are. Thank you. 8 years old next week.
> 
> BTW, I did some research for ya'll and found 2 Brad Lubys in Texas. One in San Antonio, which looks nothing like the guy in the previously posted pic, the other was born in 1988 who obviously doesnt look like him either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

How can you say that??? It's fun!
You wer'nt reeled into it?

Happy holiday!



Hotrod said:


> Weird but funny thread.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

That was funny!



kdubya said:


> Yes, it is. We may find Jimmy Hoffa before we find Brad Luby. LOL
> 
> Kelly


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Okay ....dying laughing right now!!!!!!



bluefin said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a thread that had Spermy and Luby all over it.
> 
> Just what kind of friends are these?? LOL


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

We are still looking for Brad


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

If this is your only attempt to find him, I think you are out of luck amigo. Does he owe you money or something? Man, you must really want him at your reunion!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

no ....we have tried several

no money owed


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Master Cylinder// My favorite Astro next to Doug Rader. rs


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

*Joe Niekro *


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

thanks ShadMan!


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

We just think it would be fun to all get together.

So far this is thread has been very helpful.



FishinChick© said:


> If this is your only attempt to find him, I think you are out of luck amigo. Does he owe you money or something? Man, you must really want him at your reunion!


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks

I forwarded to Redfish...



ShadMan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Hey Box 8
How's the weather in NY?
Port A was awesome last weekend!


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

The weather has been pretty good. Cloudy in the 70's with no wind was perfect for Volleyball. Supposed to be 90 this weekend but I won't be here. I'll be there...Can't wait!


Redfish Babe said:


> Hey Box 8
> How's the weather in NY?
> Port A was awesome last weekend!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Any luck getting hold of him?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Well..according to pubic data..there are three brad luby's in texas..one in friendswood, one in san antonio and one in mckinney


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

We emailed him the address you gave us but haven't heard back yet.


ShadMan said:


> Any luck getting hold of him?


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Redfish Babe said:


> OMG!!! That is him.....he has been missing from our group of friends for about 2 years.
> He was fishing with a guy named "yarotsky" for a while, but after that we have not seen him???
> Please keep me posted!
> I had a # for him in Humble, but is no longer working :0(


Is this the number you had? *(281) 852-8356*


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

he has not responded to our email yet :0(



ShadMan said:


> Any luck getting hold of him?


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

It was a Pizza Hut........:0(
Thanks for your help



KneeDeep&Sink'N said:


> Is this the number you had? *(281) 852-8356*


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

*Brad Luby*

Well, we had a small reunion "without" our ole' friend Brad Luby. We sure hated that we were unable to locate him, but really appreciate all of the help from all of you.

We will be planning a bigger reunion in the near future, so please let us know if you come in contact with our friend. 



 Love and Happiness to all!
 ~ Redfish Babe


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the work you did for the reunion.

It was great to see everyone again.

Can't wait for the Big One.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

You guys are welcome to stick around and post in other threads. LOL

I know I'm gonna miss the Brad Luby thread, and I'll always wonder where the h3ll he is.  

Kelly


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kelly, we'll hold our own reunion! Where's Red Snapper!!











kdubya said:


> You guys are welcome to stick around and post in other threads. LOL
> 
> I know I'm gonna miss the Brad Luby thread, and I'll always wonder where the h3ll he is.
> 
> Kelly


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

kdubya said:


> Cardi's on Richmond baby!
> 
> Kelly


Thanks for reminding me Kelly...I only got thrown outta there ????? times!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

San Marcos 78 - 83 ( actually graduated after cramming 4 years of college into 5 ) 
Places I remember
The Too Bitter
Animal House
Geronimos Cadillac
The Cats Meow
Cheatam Street Warehouse
Gills Chicken
Grins
Peppers at the Falls
The roller rink that converted to a dance hall on weekends
Gruene Hall ( my all time favorite)

Lots of good times and lots of dead brain cells

Nothing to do with Brad Luby, I just felt like strolling down memory lane


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

I hear we may have a lead????


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

tear...
WOW, maybe we should envite you to the reunion!!! lol
What do you think?????!!!!!



kdubya said:


> You guys are welcome to stick around and post in other threads. LOL
> 
> I know I'm gonna miss the Brad Luby thread, and I'll always wonder where the h3ll he is.
> 
> Kelly


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

"F"ing FUNNY!
That was good



mwb007 said:


> Kelly, we'll hold our own reunion! Where's Red Snapper!!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe we can get Bumper Stickers made.
LOL


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Hey I was just at the Gaff......
POrt A??? You been?



mwb007 said:


> Kelly, we'll hold our own reunion! Where's Red Snapper!!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

WOWSER!
Cheatum Street still there, not as cool
Gills....Way Still There very COOL
Pepper...was Joes Crab Shack, NOW Saltgrass
hahaha The roller rink, dance hall, now mexican grocery
Gruene....will be there forever.... LOVE it, I've advanced from sweaty Sat nights till 1 am to Sunday afternoons...very cool!

welcome friend!



Stumpgrinder said:


> San Marcos 78 - 83 ( actually graduated after cramming 4 years of college into 5 )
> Places I remember
> The Too Bitter
> Animal House
> ...


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Hey NY, should we get bumper stickers?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I spotted him in Mazatlan! His friend Lube Bradley is ridin shotgun!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

OMG! It is him!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

sweet!
did you ride in the ROT today?



CoolChange©© said:


> OMG! It is him!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

oh yeah, that's him!



Haute Pursuit said:


> I spotted him in Mazatlan! His friend Lube Bradley is ridin shotgun!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm ready to see Brad Luby sleep with the fishes, if not already. rs


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Lets do it!!!


Redfish Babe said:



> Hey NY, should we get bumper stickers?


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Where are you from Jersey?


Rusty S said:


> I'm ready to see Brad Luby sleep with the fishes, if not already. rs


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

****, that was rude


TavernBOX8 said:


> Where are you from Jersey?


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

It blocked my %*@~


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Did you contact him yet?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Redfish Babe said:


> It blocked my %*@~


We're gonna need you to put $.25 cents in the cuss jar.

Kelly


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Lots of good times and lots of dead brain cells
> 
> Nothing to do with Brad Luby, I just felt like strolling down memory lane


haha, lotsa "Brad Lubys" out there... memory lane... drink and drown on Tuesdays in 1985... $1.00 Shiners several times when Kent was shutting down Cheatham St... Gary, the owner of Cafe on the Square getting punched out by a south Texas indian friend of mine... not to mention the cave under dirt west campus parking lot, Green Parrot, The Tavern, http://www.rileystavern.com/ , Showdown, Deveraux's, Gordos, Haynes St., North St., we just had my little brother's 40th birfday at Sewell Park and dinner at the River Pub last weekend and I have buddies that rock The Triple Crown at least once a month... San Martian to the bone, 3rd generation!


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Anyone hang out at Grin's before the ski lodge 
look ? The owner was quite the indulger. One night at a halloween party "Elvis" went down behind the bar. Cops came for some reason as usual, and they asked where the owner was. We all said "Behind the bar". TABC arrived and wrote out a citation and stuffed it into the horizonal "Elvis" pocket.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

that was funny!



kdubya said:


> We're gonna need you to put $.25 cents in the cuss jar.
> 
> Kelly


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

All very nice ... I have friend that play there too(TCrown). The owner is a friend as well. Backbone, huh? cool!



jc said:


> haha, lotsa "Brad Lubys" out there... memory lane... drink and drown on Tuesdays in 1985... $1.00 Shiners several times when Kent was shutting down Cheatham St... Gary, the owner of Cafe on the Square getting punched out by a south Texas indian friend of mine... not to mention the cave under dirt west campus parking lot, Green Parrot, The Tavern, http://www.rileystavern.com/ , Showdown, Deveraux's, Gordos, Haynes St., North St., we just had my little brother's 40th birfday at Sewell Park and dinner at the River Pub last weekend and I have buddies that rock The Triple Crown at least once a month... San Martian to the bone, 3rd generation!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

The cops loved that hill!



fishedz said:


> Anyone hang out at Grin's before the ski lodge
> look ? The owner was quite the indulger. One night at a halloween party "Elvis" went down behind the bar. Cops came for some reason as usual, and they asked where the owner was. We all said "Behind the bar". TABC arrived and wrote out a citation and stuffed it into the horizonal "Elvis" pocket.


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Why bring the cops in to this?


Redfish Babe said:


> The cops loved that hill!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Jersey, TB8, no. TEXAS, did spend some time there though(New Jersey) in fall 2005 to early 06, scared an old boy Soprano into syndication; you know what I mean! rs


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

dang, I cant believe that this thread is still going!!! Them was some good old days.....
no one has mentioned The taco lady's corner... at hopkins/bishop.. The vitamin "G" (grease) in those breakfast tacos cured my hangovers many, many times...

So has anyone talked to Brad?


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Not yet, but still trying.

Taco Ladys Biz, still there, not the same after her passing... but GOOD!



Bret said:


> dang, I cant believe that this thread is still going!!! Them was some good old days.....
> no one has mentioned The taco lady's corner... at hopkins/bishop.. The vitamin "G" (grease) in those breakfast tacos cured my hangovers many, many times...
> 
> So has anyone talked to Brad?


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

or playing "hi bob" at the tavern.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

iwant2fish said:


> or playing "hi bob" at the tavern.


Ohhhhh yeah, I remember the "hi bob"..... sort of.


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

What was hi bob?

I don't remember.



boomgoon said:


> Ohhhhh yeah, I remember the "hi bob"..... sort of.


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

I can't believe this thread is still going too. I don't know what the taco's were like when the lady was alive, but those taco's were killers a couple years ago.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Man, I can't believe I read through this whole thing, or that I understood a lot of it. I don't know who Brad Luby is, but I'd be deathly afraid of anyone named Spermy.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

TavernBOX8 said:


> What was hi bob?
> 
> I don't remember.


Shots while watching the bob newhart show...... anytime someone came on and said "hi bob" everyone takes a shot. ringing any bells?


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> Shots while watching the bob newhart show...... anytime someone came on and said "hi bob" everyone takes a shot. ringing any bells?


Now I'm, er, dating myself (sounds creepy, but you know what I mean). I play "Hi, Bob!" a lot in college, at the local student hangouts. We also had "General Hospital Happy Hours".

U. of Alabama, 1978-81. Roll Tide.

I think I knew a few bobs, a couple of Luby's and about twenty Bubbahs. No Spermies, thank Goodness.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Did you know that Bob...he was FUNNY



iwant2fish said:


> or playing "hi bob" at the tavern.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Bob that hang out in there.... I have a pic, he was Nixon at Halloween?

loved the game, too


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

so, Ole' Tavernites....Do you remember ray?


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

after the mind erasers, hi bob games,endless darts, don't remember much................................................


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

We have to keep this going until Brad Luby posts on it.

WHERE IS HE!



rockhound76 said:


> Man, I can't believe I read through this whole thing, or that I understood a lot of it. I don't know who Brad Luby is, but I'd be deathly afraid of anyone named Spermy.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Spermy = no biggie


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

brad luby has a brother named "bob." bob luby.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I saw Brad Luby sandblasting the phantom rig on the way out to Denbo.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

nice



scubaru said:


> I saw Brad Luby sandblasting the phantom rig on the way out to Denbo.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Well I'll take the plunge...Where in the world is Brad Luby?


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

he's somewhere fishing...............


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

What was the name of that mexican "food" place that was in the mobile home? I cant remember the dang name only that you could take your keg in after the party. 

Mack
Class of 1990.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

OMG!!!!
Manna's, was that GOOD or what??



OffShore Man said:


> What was the name of that mexican "food" place that was in the mobile home? I cant remember the dang name only that you could take your keg in after the party.
> 
> Mack
> Class of 1990.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

OffShore Man said:


> What was the name of that mexican "food" place that was in the mobile home? I cant remember the dang name only that you could take your keg in after the party.
> 
> Mack
> Class of 1990.


The original "Luby's", as we used to call it. Oh my word, Brad sure did love that place.


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

This is too funny..

He will die laughing when he sees all this...



CoolChange©© said:


> Well I'll take the plunge...Where in the world is Brad Luby?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Here?

http://pipl.com/search/?FirstName=b...y=&State=&Country=US&CategoryID=2&Interface=1


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i just ran into brad luby at academy about an hour ago.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i just ran into brad luby at academy about an hour ago.


Poor guy!! He's probably flat!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Poor guy!! He's probably flat!


you wanna go out in the yard now? :rotfl:


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

This thread brings up a lot of old memories and some that are better left buried.........you know you can now grab a bite at a Herberts in New Braunfels, no where near as good though, doesn't have the 100 yrs of grease buildup like that original lol

oh yea....to stay in the spirit of things....where are you Brad Luby


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

done all that...



scwine said:


> Here?
> 
> http://pipl.com/search/?FirstName=brad&LastName=luby&City=&State=&Country=US&CategoryID=2&Interface=1


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

That is great!



wading_fool said:


> This thread brings up a lot of old memories and some that are better left buried.........you know you can now grab a bite at a Herberts in New Braunfels, no where near as good though, doesn't have the 100 yrs of grease buildup like that original lol
> 
> oh yea....to stay in the spirit of things....where are you Brad Luby


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Redfish Babe said:


> OMG!!!!
> Manna's, was that GOOD or what??


Thanks, I never realized this was a Southwest reunion thread.LMAO


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I think Brad is with Spermy in Cabo!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*STOP THE MADNESS.....brad luby reportly found*

Brad luby has been found.... i repeat brad luby has been found. i have been authorized to speak for him. he is doing well, living in a shanty on the coast. livin the dream...making a living pulling toursist out of the sand. fishing the rest of the time.... he as been in contact with RED FISH BABE... he wants to thank all those involved in the search.... so you can turn the bombers around...... recall the subs... and take us back to DEFCON 1 when he next contacts me... i will update Tight Lines To All


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

castaway300 said:


> Brad luby has been found.... i repeat brad luby has been found. i have been authorized to speak for him. he is doing well, living in a shanty on the coast. livin the dream...making a living pulling toursist out of the sand. fishing the rest of the time.... he as been in contact with RED FISH BABE... he wants to thank all those involved in the search.... so you can turn the bombers around...... recall the subs... and take us back to DEFCON 1 when he next contacts me... i will update Tight Lines To All


Won't believe it until I see it!!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

castaway300 said:


> Brad luby has been found.... i repeat brad luby has been found. i have been authorized to speak for him. he is doing well, living in a shanty on the coast. livin the dream...making a living pulling toursist out of the sand. fishing the rest of the time.... he as been in contact with RED FISH BABE... he wants to thank all those involved in the search.... so you can turn the bombers around...... recall the subs... and take us back to DEFCON 1 when he next contacts me... i will update Tight Lines To All


No freakin' way.

Kelly


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Oh okay....
Not the ending that ending that I wanted... so all ya'll stop looking and helping, he does not wish to talk........... 
Thank you all for your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



castaway300 said:


> Brad luby has been found.... i repeat brad luby has been found. i have been authorized to speak for him. he is doing well, living in a shanty on the coast. livin the dream...making a living pulling toursist out of the sand. fishing the rest of the time.... he as been in contact with RED FISH BABE... he wants to thank all those involved in the search.... so you can turn the bombers around...... recall the subs... and take us back to DEFCON 1 when he next contacts me... i will update Tight Lines To All


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Just never mind................


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

he is talking through me.. what to want to know redfish babe


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Castaway...Who are you really?????????


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

castaway knows you....


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

castaway is................lubys alter ego


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

HOW WELL??????



castaway300 said:


> castaway knows you....


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

castaway knows kissing redfish babe on the neck is nice


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

ya know ..... if we find the real Brad LUBY...we will need to have a huge party......maybe rent out the Tav or Cancun Rob's... Bring it... or maybe if we DON'T find him... we will have a BIG PARTY anyways.................


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

ya think???????
I'm feeling a little ..................



castaway300 said:


> castaway knows kissing redfish babe on the neck is nice


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

do you doubt that castaway is the real luby and can give you trivia that only the real luby would know


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Brad, Redfish Babe is going to kick your _ _ _ very soon grasshopper............

Have you been right here all along...under our noses...in our Thread...and not coming clean... or WHO IS YOUR WICKED FRIEND???????????


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Where are you?


castaway300 said:


> castaway knows you....


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

it has to do with TKO


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Go for it!


castaway300 said:


> do you doubt that castaway is the real luby and can give you trivia that only the real luby would know


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I AM SO SCARED NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

It can't have already been posted on our site?


castaway300 said:


> it has to do with TKO


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

You are a FAKE


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

why were the names of the last base player in TKO and his dog changed ???????


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Hey CASTAWAY... tell my ole' friend Brad, that he is soooo gettn' IT when I see him.............


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

You tell me!


castaway300 said:


> why were the names of the last base player in TKO and his dog changed ???????


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

This is not funny, Your a regular Tom Hanks!


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

What are the Vicious Fishes?


castaway300 said:


> why were the names of the last base player in TKO and his dog changed ???????


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

your 2 min are up.................castaway is no fake


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

tav you are so wrong,,,,,, tav could be the fake


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Kiss my _ _ _ , _ _ _ , _ _ _ ..... YOU _ _ _ _!!!!!!!!!



castaway300 said:


> your 2 min are up.................castaway is no fake


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Brad ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

i think red fish babe is on the phone searching for a anserwer


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

The drummer and his dog had the same names?

You should know what the Visious Fishes are?



castaway300 said:


> tav you are so wrong,,,,,, tav could be the fake


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

No, cuz ain't got your number????????



castaway300 said:


> i think red fish babe is on the phone searching for a anserwer


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I did call NY.........



Redfish Babe said:


> No, cuz ain't got your number????????


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

when scot the base player joined the band. there was already a drummer names scot in the band. and they bothhad dogs with the same name. and they ended up rooming together. so to avoid the confusion . scot the base plyers name was changed to SOT....
hjow dare you call castaway a fake................


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

when scot the base player joined the band. there was already a drummer names scot in the band. and they bothhad dogs with the same name. and they ended up rooming together. so to avoid the confusion . scot the base plyers name was changed to SOT....
hjow dare you call castaway a fake................


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Castaway.... Who was the land lord at Box 8?????????


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Here is a hint!

It was from the same day as the picture of you on this site was taken.



TavernBOX8 said:


> The drummer and his dog had the same names?
> 
> You should know what the Visious Fishes are?


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

It must be him.

I would expect Brad to be a slow typer!



castaway300 said:


> when scot the base player joined the band. there was already a drummer names scot in the band. and they bothhad dogs with the same name. and they ended up rooming together. so to avoid the confusion . scot the base plyers name was changed to SOT....
> hjow dare you call castaway a fake................


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Sorry FOLKS...castaway is NOT OUR BRAD LUBY, so sorry for any confusion.....


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

yep... is he talking about Shadow???????
There were never two Shadow's.......



TavernBOX8 said:


> It must be him.
> 
> I would expect Brad to be a slow typer!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

landlord at box 8.....brad luby says although he lived there he was never on the lease...
gave greeny cash every month


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Sots dog was shadow too and it hated me.. It was like a rat.


Redfish Babe said:


> yep... is he talking about Shadow???????
> There were never two Shadow's.......


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Who was Brad roommate in the summer of 1991?


castaway300 said:


> landlord at box 8.....brad luby says although he lived there he was never on the lease...
> gave greeny cash every month


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry your time is up.... and THAT is the wrong answer.....
I am getting several private messages from very worried fisherman... that YOU are NOT the/MY Brad Luby... sorry fella



castaway300 said:


> landlord at box 8.....brad luby says although he lived there he was never on the lease...
> gave greeny cash every month


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

If this is Sot.. Sorry the dog was cute but it hated me.


TavernBOX8 said:


> Sots dog was shadow too and it hated me.. It was like a rat.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

you want part of a pic of brad luby.... i just found one....page 3 of this months
texas fish&game... the blue wave add


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

how do you know Greeny????????
What color was his _ _ _ _?



castaway300 said:


> landlord at box 8.....brad luby says although he lived there he was never on the lease...
> gave greeny cash every month


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

say what?



castaway300 said:


> you want part of a pic of brad luby.... i just found one....page 3 of this months
> texas fish&game... the blue wave add


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Why would we get Texas Fish and Game?

We don't fish.



castaway300 said:


> you want part of a pic of brad luby.... i just found one....page 3 of this months
> texas fish&game... the blue wave add


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

his face when drank shots......bright red


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

That could be anybody!


castaway300 said:


> his face when drank shots......bright red


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

ok ill give one more only greeny would know....where was greeny during the famous OJ slow speed chase....brad luby knows


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

I answered you question about the Scots.. Answer ours if you can?


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

did tavernbox8 live in the CAVE


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Greeny ios not here.

He was probably watching the Knick game like everyone else.



castaway300 said:


> ok ill give one more only greeny would know....where was greeny during the famous OJ slow speed chase....brad luby knows


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I tried, I could not get it...
can you send it... oh friend of BRAD???

You know there are some people on this thread that think "there is NO Brad Luby"
What do you have to say to them??????????



castaway300 said:


> you want part of a pic of brad luby.... i just found one....page 3 of this months
> texas fish&game... the blue wave add


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

No

The Blue/Front room with the rocks in the closet..
For 2 months.



castaway300 said:


> did tavernbox8 live in the CAVE


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

You are dead... Brad????
You best come clean...all these nice people have been helping us find you..so do not lie to us....................



castaway300 said:


> his face when drank shots......bright red


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

taverbox8 why would greeny watch a ny team when he is a did had chi town boy....


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

It was a playoff game.


castaway300 said:


> taverbox8 why would greeny watch a ny team when he is a did had chi town boy....


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

and the only reason he was at the white sox game during the OJ slow speed chase,, is because brad luby was in town and the cubs were not


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

Redfish Babe said:


> I tried, I could not get it...
> can you send it... oh friend of BRAD???
> 
> You know there are some people on this thread that think "there is NO Brad Luby"
> What do you have to say to them??????????


I would say to them that you found an inventive way to find your johns.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

RodBreaker said:


> I would say to them that you found an inventive way to find your johns.


ouch!!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

ok one more.... what was dan ,the taven managers dogs name... and what was really special about him


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Go Away!


RodBreaker said:


> I would say to them that you found an inventive way to find your johns.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Are you being rude??????
I don't need to find any John's......
get off our thread.....



RodBreaker said:


> I would say to them that you found an inventive way to find your johns.


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

He and Tina had a dog named Flop.. That may have been before you.


castaway300 said:


> ok one more.... what was dan ,the taven managers dogs name... and what was really special about him


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

oh what the heck again.... what was spermy's full nick name....


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

ahh yeah... he needs to be off our thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wading_fool said:


> ouch!!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

havent spent this much time online in years.....fingers cramping


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Narc



castaway300 said:


> ok one more.... what was dan ,the taven managers dogs name... and what was really special about him


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

If it is not Flop than I will have to wait for Kerry to call me bank.


castaway300 said:


> ok one more.... what was dan ,the taven managers dogs name... and what was really special about him


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

I ignored this thread for like a month, and now I read it and I want my time back.

I hope Brad luby takes a delorean back to 1990 and confronts yall neon green wearing Miami Vice watching, trucker hat wearing peeps, and tells you to never ever start a never ending post in 2008 on the internet. It will be 1990 and your Bon Jovi / Phil Collins listening 90's rockers will not understand what the I N T E R N E T is, but he will tell you someday in the future it will make sense and that American Gladiators will also be remade, and Hulk Hogan will host it. 



This is more probable that decifreing this thread. 





Now go on a real quest, like finding Spud Mackenzie or something..


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Our Brad would never say that! 


castaway300 said:


> havent spent this much time online in years.....fingers cramping


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Don't know.


castaway300 said:


> oh what the heck again.... what was spermy's full nick name....


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

rod breaker can leave now ....


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

How about you go hunt easter eggs....



bk005 said:


> I ignored this thread for like a month, and now I read it and I want my time back.
> 
> I hope Brad luby takes a delorean back to 1990 and confronts yall neon green wearing Miami Vice watching, trucker hat wearing peeps, and tells you to never ever start a never ending post in 2008 on the internet. It will be 1990 and your Bon Jovi / Phil Collins listening 90's rockers will not understand what the I N T E R N E T is, but he will tell you someday in the future it will make sense and that American Gladiators will also be remade, and Hulk Hogan will host it.
> 
> ...


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

tavernbox8 you must be before my time....cause the dog i remember was...

willy the wonder dog.....who didnt bark till he almost 2... and only had 3 toes on each front paw


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

he's not the only jerk off



castaway300 said:


> rod breaker can leave now ....


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

That was a similar dog to flop.. But Flop died from his malformalities.


castaway300 said:


> tavernbox8 you must be before my time....cause the dog i remember was...
> 
> willy the wonder dog.....who didnt bark till he almost 2... and only had 3 toes on each front paw


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

I remember meeting Brad when I would flie in for parties.. I was the one who posted the picture..

Do you know who I am?



castaway300 said:


> tavernbox8 you must be before my time....cause the dog i remember was...
> 
> willy the wonder dog.....who didnt bark till he almost 2... and only had 3 toes on each front paw


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Castaway300 and the Brad Luby listed on the members list both have the same DOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

cant believe it took that long to look at that


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

huh


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

I noticed that earlier..

It is the day after mine that is why I remembered it.



mwb007 said:


> Castaway300 and the Brad Luby listed on the members list both have the same DOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

so 
are we done now??????????
Can the real Brad Luby come out and play???


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

can you talk about the neck thing again?


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

He has to answer one of our questions.


Redfish Babe said:


> so
> are we done now??????????
> Can the real Brad Luby come out and play???


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

what question...........kising redfish babe on the neck makes her knees buckle


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

Vicious Fishes?



castaway300 said:


> what question...........kising redfish babe on the neck makes her knees buckle


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

no clue


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey all of yalls posts are only on this one thread. Any of you going to contribure to anything else or just keep this Mork and Mindy reunion going.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

can you give more info???



castaway300 said:


> what question...........kising redfish babe on the neck makes her knees buckle


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

goodnight



bk005 said:


> Hey all of yalls posts are only on this one thread. Any of you going to contribure to anything else or just keep this Mork and Mindy reunion going.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

not on this site...this is a clean and freindly site castaway dont want to get the boot


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

I am on the phone with the TKO guitar.


castaway300 said:


> not on this site...this is a clean and freindly site castaway dont want to get the boot


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

bk005 said:


> I ignored this thread for like a month, and now I read it and I want my time back.
> I hope Brad luby takes a delorean back to 1990 and confronts yall neon green wearing Miami Vice watching, trucker hat wearing peeps, and tells you to never ever start a never ending post in 2008 on the internet. It will be 1990 and your Bon Jovi / Phil Collins listening 90's rockers will not understand what the I N T E R N E T is, but he will tell you someday in the future it will make sense and that American Gladiators will also be remade, and Hulk Hogan will host it.
> 
> This is more probable that decifreing this thread.
> ...


This has been the best post on here so far.......it has all the pertinent late 80's early 90's icons listed.

And where is Spud....he was such a ladies man


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I agree.... Thank you
YOU ARE A "REEL MAN"


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

I believe he died in a surfing accident. The Urban legend I remeber was they tied him to the surfboard for the poster pics, and a rouge wave got him.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

thank you for your help



bk005 said:


> I believe he died in a surfing accident. The Urban legend I remeber was they tied him to the surfboard for the poster pics, and a rouge wave got him.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well??????????????????? Is it, or isn't it????????????


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

I will let you know...
the kindness is killing me.............


mwb007 said:


> Well??????????????????? Is it, or isn't it????????????


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

bk005 said:


> Hey all of yalls posts are only on this one thread. Any of you going to contribure to anything else or just keep this Mork and Mindy reunion going.


Good post but a bad analogy. "Mork and Mindy" was actually clever and funny. They're more like the spinoff from "Three's Company". I think it was called "The Ropers".


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Redfishbabe post up the next reunion yall plan.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

It would seem that this Brad Luby was a jerk or a non paying child surport dad and Redfish Babe Is looking for Him to get some pay back. all I can say is you go girl.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

I found him Attica, NY


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

When is/was the reunion by the way ?

If you can't find Brad, sounds like you got a pretty good group for a party right here you can invite.


Kelly


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

All I know is that this is a viscious circle... if you google "Brad Luby" it leads you right back to here :headknock


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> All I know is that this is a viscious circle... if you google "Brad Luby" it leads you right back to here :headknock


With 277 posts about Brad....its easy to see why all roads lead back to 2cool


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

you will get an invite... for sure



OffShore Man said:


> Redfishbabe post up the next reunion yall plan.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

nice....... you are way off, he is a good guy, just gone missing, thanks for your concern.



CajunBob said:


> It would seem that this Brad Luby was a jerk or a non paying child surport dad and Redfish Babe Is looking for Him to get some pay back. all I can say is you go girl.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

how funny are you????



bleb said:


> [email protected]


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

girl....we found him... but you and the kiddo's should come on down...
thanks for your kindness....
will let you know!



kdubya said:


> When is/was the reunion by the way ?
> 
> If you can't find Brad, sounds like you got a pretty good group for a party right here you can invite.
> 
> Kelly


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

that was FUNNY, you are RIGHT!!!!
It worked!

Have a great summer my friend!



Haute Pursuit said:


> All I know is that this is a viscious circle... if you google "Brad Luby" it leads you right back to here :headknock


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

:birthday2
Welcome Home Brad Luby!
We have missed you!


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

All this work and he doesn't even remember me!


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Well is he on this site?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes........castaway300!!!!!!!!


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I just cant keep up with the drama mwb007....!!!! Now it is time to drink in san marcos. I need an excuse to go drinking instead of grocery shoping.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

to all the doubters... i am the real brad luby..... 2 hours on the phone with redfish babe
last nite getting caught up......and to tavernbox8, im sorry dear for having a fuzzy memory... i know you can understand why...... one last bit of trivia....who can tell me what the thurs nite specials were at the tavern...........??????


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought thur night was Dollar pitchers. But then agian there are many blank spots in my memory. LMAO


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

I am with you!


OffShore Man said:


> I just cant keep up with the drama mwb007....!!!! Now it is time to drink in san marcos. I need an excuse to go drinking instead of grocery shoping.


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

I don't remember any specials except the nightly mixed drink specials.



castaway300 said:


> to all the doubters... i am the real brad luby..... 2 hours on the phone with redfish babe
> last nite getting caught up......and to tavernbox8, im sorry dear for having a fuzzy memory... i know you can understand why...... one last bit of trivia....who can tell me what the thurs nite specials were at the tavern...........??????


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

something to do with LUDES???????????


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Redfish Babe said:


> something to do with LUDES???????????


That would be a Lemon 714!!


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I know one thing, the Tavern staff introduced me to 151. And I will never forgive you guys. It must have increased my liver size three fold.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

wow, you are from Kyle, we are from Wimbo


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

do you know Tyler and his brother Jerry from Kyle????? hung at the Tav


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Yep go to san marcos all the time. I Just try and not cross the railroad tracks. It makes me feel old.lol


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

you mean you hate to wait for the train to pass


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Redfish Babe said:


> do you know Tyler and his brother Jerry from Kyle????? hung at the Tav


Nope I dont know anyone who went there at the same time. Got a few friends that went at the same time that live in austin.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

300


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

notthatdeep said:


> 300


Yep!!! castaway300!!!!!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

hey dude get a lude, bring yout gal for a val. thur nite specials. no pitchers in my 3+ years behind the bar.


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

Luby's Ludes....



castaway300 said:


> hey dude get a lude, bring yout gal for a val. thur nite specials. no pitchers in my 3+ years behind the bar.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

castaway300 said:


> hey dude get a lude, bring yout gal for a val. thur nite specials. no pitchers in my 3+ years behind the bar.


Ok I remember that.


----------



## TavernBOX8 (May 1, 2008)

When is the reunion!
Details Please!


----------



## Redfish Babe (May 6, 2008)

We are waiting for our Chicago friends to give us some dates...


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

ladies yall have got to stop pleeeeease. you found him, will this post ever stop.......


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AWAYYYYYYYY PLEZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------

